

Hosting performance / Hosting convenience - franklaemmer
http://blog.fortrabbit.com/hosting-performance-hosting-convenience/

======
mashmac2
Everyone's Kepner-Tregoe Decision Analysis weights requirements differently,
and convenience is a powerful requirement for many people. Performance is for
others.

Say what you will about how awful shared hosting is, but the one-click
installer of Wordpress et al has proven that a market exists where people are
happy to pay to host things in the most convenient manner possible. Of course,
in a more technical community, performance is part of a factor.

------
incision
In my experience, pride plays heavily into the devaluing of convenience. For
every abstraction and or simplification there are people who put it somewhere
on a scale from wasteful to cheating.

You don't even have to dig very far into these discussions to find the guys
who don't abide hosting at all. They can't fathom why everyone doesn't build
their own bespoke hardware and string together their own orchestration.

~~~
Ziomislaw
Of course we do fanthom that.

People who don't build their own server are either lazy or stupid. (not saying
being lazy is bad)

~~~
franklaemmer
The three chief virtues of a programmer are: Laziness, Impatience and Hubris.
– Larry Wall

------
nasalgoat
This post sounds like an excuse for poor performance in favour of convenience.

The better question is, why can't you have both?

------
workhere-io
The problem with AWS is that it's neither fast _nor_ particularly convenient
or user-friendly.

~~~
gtaylor
One of the reasons we like it is that it IS a LOT easier than rolling our own
at our current low-manpower state. It is MORE convenient for us.

We end up with a bunch of infrastructure that for the most part runs, updates
itself, scales itself, and is pretty secure/safe by default. That's nice, and
worth paying a little more for.

It doesn't need to be fast for us, because we have designed accordingly. It is
"fast enough".

------
stephenr
So it's hosted on AWS, which you admit rules out performance. It's shared, and
has heavy arbitrary limits on resource usage, so that rules out convenience.

